# Avatars



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I was reading this discussion about avatars and I thought I'd post a poll.

In your user profile, how did you answer the question, "Hide Avatars of Other Users?"

James


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

The wonderful thing about Tigger is he's the only one!

James


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

James - Are you the only one who is hiding avatars? Or is it really Tigger? I'm interested in why people would hide other people's avatars.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmm never would have occured to me - Avatars are how I navigate


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am in agreement with MacDoc. I look for the familiar and friendly avatars, which are usually not duplicated....although someone did send me a nasty PM re something dajonsey (not spelled correctly, I fear. Sorry dj) wrote, in that we utilize the same Mark Twain avatar. It is his right to use the same one I use, but it confused the person. He/she then sent me a PM, although the confusion was clarified when I asked if he/she sent the PM from the post that he/she disagreed with, to which was replied "No, I went to the ehMac directory to find Dr.G.".

Still, many of you have an avatar that is like the beckoning call of the sirens on the rocks, calling out to Odysseus. Paix.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I too navigate by avatar and find it confusing when two use the same as in the case of Dr. G. and dj.

I seem to recall it was macnutt who politely asked dj to change and he did so.

A while ago a newcomer used the same one as I have, and I asked him to change for the same reason. 

If it is possible, perhaps the mayor could come up with a system that when an avatar is chosen, it is struck from the available list to permanently end any future confusion.

To help remind people, who the post they just read is by, I always close with the same sign off note, namely:

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I never thought of asking dj to change. I did change my avatar when a few persons started to use it, and then I asked someone (Chealion/PosterBoy/???) if I could use the Mark Twain avartar when they suddenly changed to one homemade. I have been Mark Twain ever since.


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

Who would want to hide a glass of Guinness?


----------



## skinnyman (Oct 25, 2003)

I know that when i (try to) surf the Web on my PB 520c, with 8(!)MB of RAM, it really helps to not download any images. I guess it's also useful if you are on a really slow modem connection. Be thankful for broadband guys!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

As Gen.MacArthur once said, "Old Macs never die...they just fade away...." It was just like Steve Jobs classic line when he was "requested" to leave Apple Computers, "I shall return!"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I guess that is why I have never given up my SEII or my pair of 8100's. One never knows when a use may come up for them.

I used to have three 8100's. I gave one to a friend who had a PC. That was three years ago. Today he has a new eMac and no PC. But he won't give me back the 8100. He says his Mac roots live there and the machine is still active every day.

So you see, old Macs sometimes convince PCers to buy new Macs.

Cheers


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Chealion scribbled:



> Are you the only one who is hiding avatars?


Hello,

Well, since it is an anonymous poll, I should not reveal my particular vote.

Personally, I just don't find avatars that interesting and I don't pay any attention to them. For me, avatars and signatures are fine, but they just don't appeal to me at all. Avatars take time and bandwidth to load and signatures mean I have to scroll down that much further to read people's post. I don't want to have to wait that extra half-second or so for the page to load or have to scroll my wheel mouse an extra click.

For me, I'm interested in reading people's posts not looking at pictures and reading signatures. I guess I want to have the potatoes without the gravy.

I am very thankful that this board allows me to hide other people's avatars. I've been to some boards where they have much larger avatars and huge signatures and I find it really annoying.

James

PS: I don't really like potatoes, it was just a lame metaphor.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ah skinnyman you are tribute to the Mac community. Look how far you've coaxed your machines along.

I remember being in Nova Scotia not too long ago and hitting the back room of a really lively and interesting farm house/seafood restaurant.
There in all the chaos was lone MacPlus still churning out interesting menus and signs for the establishment on an ancient Laserwriter - right in the kitchen.  

I just hate having all the decent older Macs languishing away in storage here


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I disagree on the Avatars tho anything larger would be annoying but I think a 2 line signature max is appropriate tho I violate it too. Marketing eh.

I DID get Master Blaster to trim his immense one.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

macdoc, after reading your post, I too cut back on my signature, which is now only two lines, down from four.

Just trying to do my part for the space Gods.

Cheers


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

james_squared - I know it was an anonymous vote, and well I'm glad to know why you don't like avatars now. Thanks









Personally, I'm happy with small avatars as seen on ehMac, and I love gravy on my potatoes.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, I finally have a Mac to include in my signature.  Of course, I also have an Apple IIe and an original Mac with the canvas bag and all sorts of Apple decals (not on the Mac), but this is my first personally owned Internet-ready Mac.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I myself prefer viewing avatars... although If I ever cross paths with anyone from this board (save for maybe a handfull), chances are I wouldn't know Dr.G from Billy Connelly.  

I prefer using a custom Avatar since it limits the amount of potential folk who want to use the same one -- I used to have a Bi-plane for my avatar; modeled in 3d by your's truly. Now, ever since I moved to Panther, I thought it would be nice to use Apple's shiny new logo.

However, I am planning on moving to a final one in the very near future -- something personal, creative and possibly animated.

Speaking of new avatars -- Jfpooles' new spin-the-kitty avatar is quite cute. I love it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mannyp, I hope that you could tell me from Billy Connelly!

Billy Connelyy

[ November 28, 2003, 02:53 PM: Message edited by: macdoc ]


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

or










Seeing as I only know you from your avatar... I'd be hard pressed to pick you out of a lineup.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mannyp, my mistake. I thought that you were talking about ME, the REAL Dr.G., and not the Mark Twain avatar. It's been a long week, so I throw myself on the mercy of the court.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I like the avatars, and my daughter says that mine looks a bit like me. Considering it's of Leonardo da Vinci, I am not insulted!  

Yep, keep 'em turned on! I do use them to recognize who is talking.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

One may be the loneliest number, but at least it stands still.

Avatars that that use animation drive me crazy. They are a major distraction while reading a page.

Is there any way to turn "selected" avatars only off? 

Other than that, the only other option I see available, is to "ignore" a member's posts if the avatar is a concern..

Cheers


----------



## arminarm (Jan 12, 2002)

How true Sinc, animated avatars are extremely annoying, puerile and self-important.
If one seeks to entertain, this can be done in the body of a message.
Thanks for the reminder, I for one will choose to ignore those with animated avatars.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

One is the loneliest number!

James


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'm not positive if Safari can do this, but Explorer has the option to allow animated GIFs to play or loop... if you turn the option off the animation of stays on the first frame.

Animated GIFs don't bother me anymore... however, the <BLINK>Blinking Text thing</BLINK> I can do without.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Sinc,

For what it's worth, if you ignore a member, you only ignore their private messages, not their actual forum posts.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I guess then the only solution is to drop the avatars altogether.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Just to say that I feel I'm due for a change to celebrate No.400! Now I know Dr G., that's only one set of weekly tyres for you, but hey, you gotta start somewhere...

Any suggestions on good avatar libraries out there? If I want to make my own, should I use GIF, JPEG or other formats? Must size be 48x48 pixels? Anything else I should know?

Thanks & bonne nuit


----------

